# Clermont : ÆS 2 [édition 2005] : y a encore du ronron...



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2005)

Bon, bah ..  on remet le couvert hein 

l'AESC de l'an passé a connu un franc succès et à la demande quelques uns d'entre vous, je remet la soupière à thread au chaud. (pour ceux qu'ont rien compris, il s'agit de viendre à Clermont pour faire la fete pendant quelques jours, de se voir de boire ensemble, de faire des tests d'alcoolémie et s'improviser peintre en carosserie chez Citroen   )

Faites part ici de votre intéret, de vos disponibilités et de vos intentions. Bref, pour savoir quand ca se tiendra, où et qu'est-ce qu'on fera à cette AES, c'est ici que ca se passe :love:


Je lance une suggestion : d'ici un mois (oui oui c'est un peu short comme l'an passé mais c'est normal : ca tombe pendant le court-métrage   )


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2005)

Le long week-end de Pâques comme l'année dernière?  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Janvier 2005)

Finn a dit:
			
		

> de vos disponibilités et de vos intentions.


  Disponibilités : c'est pas gagné  :hein: 
  Intentions : comme toi


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2005)

Bah ouais, tiens, why not 

A voir, donc


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le long week-end de Pâques comme l'année dernière?  :love:



Je me renseigne pour la météo pour voir si on peux avoir de la neige ou de la grêle cette année  



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais, tiens, why not
> 
> A voir, donc



Je dis banco


----------



## Nephou (2 Janvier 2005)

et bonne année à tous


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2005)

vites, des dates :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2005)

tu veux dire, voir si dans ton alcootest de ce matin y en a des bimodaux ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Disponibilités : c'est pas gagné  :hein:



Dediou   
en train ça me prendrait 8 heures et 85 euros l'aller    
Ca sera sans moi  :sick:  :casse:


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dediou
> en train ça me prendrait 8 heures et 85 euros l'aller
> Ca sera sans moi  :sick:  :casse:



saint global, prier pour nous


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2005)

Bien sur  mais avant ça il va quand même falloir à que vous vous mettiez d'accord sur la date


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Janvier 2005)

Vu que ca me semble difficile d'envisager une date pour janvier  et qu'il serait bien de rentabiliser votre présence pour cette AES, on pourrait comme WebO le suggère, le faire sur un long week end .. genre Paques 

Ca nous ferait donc :du vendredi 25 au lundi 28 mars (le lundi pour émerger et rentrer chez soi tranquilement  )

Avec au programme : 

-Grimpée du Puy de Dome dans le brouillard et dans le coltard 
- Vulcania (non j'déconne on a essayé 1 fois  :sleep: )
-Buvette
-Dégustation des produits locaux
-... bon et pis on verra hein


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2005)

Et sinon à part çà ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben alors? ça branche pas grand-monde... :mouais:  :mouais:   :hein: 

 Y a toujours à boire chez Finn, alors viendez...  En plus, vous aurez l'occase de voir JPmiss, l'homme à la queue... de cheval. 

C'est bon la promo là?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Euh  ,  JPMiss il déménagerait pas dans le sud à la fin du mois ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2005)

Meme pas cap' de remonter !


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben alors? ça branche pas grand-monde... :mouais:  :mouais:   :hein:



Je suis à 15 km de CLermont, alors ça me branche si vous faites quelque chose sur Clermont


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2005)

* Viendra :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-

* Viendra p't'êt' :   

* viendra pô (sauf changement) :  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

* Viendra :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-

* Viendra p't'êt' :   
- Web'O (voir les dates, etc.) :love: mais je suis bien tenté 

* viendra pô (sauf changement) :  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2005)

2+1 mais pas sur ...   bon bah 1 pack de kro suffira alors  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 2+1 mais pas sur ...   bon bah 1 pack de kro suffira alors  :rateau:



Tu rigoles...    Tu nous as déjà oublié? 

Bon, personne n'est intéressé...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 2+1 mais pas sur ...   bon bah 1 pack de kro suffira alors  :rateau:



Vous buvez plus avec Prerima ?

C'est pas comme ça qu'il y aura du monde  :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh  ,  JPMiss il déménagerait pas dans le sud à la fin du mois ?



SI 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas cap' de remonter !


J'ai un metier moi mÔssieur! 

Bah si ca avait ete le WE du 05/03/05 ca aurrait ete possible...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah si ca avait ete le WE du 05/03/05 ca aurrait ete possible...



Si ca c'est pas de la précision !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vous buvez plus avec Prerima ?
> 
> C'est pas comme ça qu'il y aura du monde  :hein:



Mais si ca va tiser à mort  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (27 Janvier 2005)

pour ma pomme, si c'est pas sûr c'est quand même peut-être, sauf donc que je ne saurais peser sur le choix de la date vu mon incertitude.
allez jpmiss, on se sort les doigts du pastis et on vient voir son puy de dôme ?

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> pour ma pomme, si c'est pas sûr c'est quand même peut-être, sauf donc que je ne saurais peser sur le choix de la date vu mon incertitude.
> allez jpmiss, on se sort les doigts du pastis et on vient voir son puy de dôme ?
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Je viens que si il y a excurssion a Vulcania   

 :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je viens que si il y a excurssion a Vulcania
> 
> :love:



Fallait y viendre l'année dernière, maintenant c'est trop tard Vulcania va se transformer en tombeau pour le roi Giscard (nous ne voyons pas d'autres interprétations possibles à la création et à l'utilité d'un giscardoscope, si ce n'est qu'on l'enterre dedans et pis c'est tout :rateau: )

Bon, en ce qui concerne la date de c't AES, c'est décidé (ou presque) : on reste sur le week end de Pâques. Les macusers auvergnats de http://macauvergne.free.fr/ sont également sollicités.

Viendez nombreux, alors .. inscrivez vous, faisez vous connaitre !


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

MacAuvergne est aussi présent dans nos forums : Forum MacAuvergne... 





			
				Agenda 2005-2006 a dit:
			
		

> Vacances de printemps :
> 
> Zone A* : Samedi 16 avril au lundi 2 mai 2005
> Zone B** : Samedi 09 avril au lundi 25 avril 2005
> ...


 

Ce qui donne plusieurs opportunités


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui donne plusieurs opportunités



La période du vendredi 25 au lundi 28 mars me semble une bonne idée (comme évoquée en page 1 par Olivier). Ca permet aux personnes venant de loin de venir doucement (mais noon je ne fais pas allusion à la lenteur suisse !  ) et de repartir tranquilement le lundi éventuellement.

Qu'en pense les (éventuels) participants ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> La période du vendredi 25 au lundi 28 mars me semble une bonne idée (comme évoquée en page 1 par Olivier). Ca permet aux personnes venant de loin de venir doucement (mais noon je ne fais pas allusion à la lenteur suisse !  ) et de repartir tranquilement le lundi éventuellement.
> 
> Qu'en pense les (éventuels) participants ?



Je vais voir mes disponibilités, mais je suis évidemment plus que partant... D    :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voir mes disponibilités, mais je suis évidemment plus que partant... D    :love:



 :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (3 Février 2005)

j'hésite encore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

Merci m'sieur Golf pour la panneau


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-

** Viendra p't'êt' *:   
- Web'O (voir les dates, etc.) :love: mais je suis bien tenté 
- jpmiss et quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )

** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-

** Viendra p't'êt' *:   
- Web'O (voir les dates, etc.) :love: mais je suis bien tenté 
- jpmiss et quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 

** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

Je viens de regarder la météo : il est prévu qu'il fasse beau pour le week end de l'AES.
Vous n'avez donc plus d'excuses. 

_PS : la personne aux bons conseils pour les barettes rencontrées hier en fin d'après'm est cordialement invitée à venir _


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder la météo : il est prévu qu'il fasse beau pour le week end de l'AES.



J'aimerais aussi savoir quel temps il fera pour l'AES Suisse... et à Noël tant qu'à faire...  Ici, on a l'almanach du Messager boîteux...   :love: Il fait aussi le Puy?


----------



## ginette107 (13 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ** Viendra* :  :love:
> 
> -Finn
> -prerima
> ...




Sinon finn je veux bien ton site de météo pour être au courant si tôt ou est ce un dicton de grand-mère que tu nous a trouvé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

Bah j'fais comme tout l'monde ! j'ai regardé dans les boules de [MGZ]Ma'ame Soleil] pardi ! :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   


** Viendra p't'êt' *:   
- Web'O (voir les dates, etc.) :love: mais je suis bien tenté 
- jpmiss et quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 

** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

Je rappelle que des solutions d'hébergement peuvent etre trouvés facilement 
J'offre le gite et le couvert à 3 voire 4 personnes, mais on peut certainement trouver d'autres participants clermontois pour faire coucher chez l'habitant si possible.
Néanmoins, il existe des solutions plus confortables (oui je ne vous le cache pas, je n'ai pas un super grand loft avec des lits grosdodo chez moi  ) et peu couteuse (sur simple demande, je peux me renseigner pour vous trouver des hotels ou d'autres options comme un gite, des chalets aux alentours de clermont).

Je le répète : tout le monde est bienvenu, nioubie ou habitués des AES et des forums.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Bon j'ai mis des tracts un peu partout dans les boites à thread des autres forums.
Mais le gros de la troupe sera macGéenne, don't forget


----------



## quetzalk (15 Février 2005)

au fait c'est rémunéré combien ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> au fait c'est rémunéré combien ???



quelques bières :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> quelques bières :love:


 
y'aura la presse?
Si non je viens pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'aura la presse?
> Si non je viens pas




Faut voir si les suisses viennent et en font un reportage 

La presse en parle déjà 
et ici aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

tiens, pourquoi pas.....cependant avez vous decides des dates???
et une question pratique, hormis le couchage, il y a un moyen de transport....si j'arrive en train...
enfin, a voir surtout en fonction des dates....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, pourquoi pas.....cependant avez vous decides des dates???
> et une question pratique, hormis le couchage, il y a un moyen de transport....si j'arrive en train...
> enfin, a voir surtout en fonction des dates....



 :mouais: Le week-end de Pâques on a dit (du 25 au 28 mars) !

On passe te chercher à la gare à pied ! (on a échangé la finnmobile contre une prerimamobile 2 places ) c'est juste à coté !


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Le week-end de Pâques on a dit (du 25 au 28 mars) !
> 
> On passe te chercher à la gare à pied ! (on a échangé la finnmobile contre une prerimamobile 2 places ) c'est juste à coté !



voui, suis ok....
je vois pour les dates cette semaine et je confirme au plus tard lundi.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   


** Viendra p't'êt' *:   
- Web'O (voir les dates, etc.) :love: mais je suis bien tenté 
- jpmiss et quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)

** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ** Viendra* :  :love:
> 
> -Finn
> -prerima
> ...



En fait nan je viendrais pas: je viens de me rappeller que Dan Rather avait quité CBS 


Amusez vous bien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait nan je viendrais pas: je viens de me rappeller que Dan Rather avait quité CBS
> 
> 
> Amusez vous bien



 et si on invite Fogiel ? :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

Bon et les lyonnaises et les grenobloises ? Elles font pas leur chochottes quand même ? :rateau:

Et ceux qui n'ont pas pu venir l'an passé ? JB, CL97 ( avec un admin ca le fait quand meme vachement plus ! :love: ), macelenne, Deep, Brunul, petit scarabée

Les régionnaux de l'étape : Abba Zaba, Eikanil, Vince-surf, brageira, jathenais ...

Ceux qui sont viendus mais qu'on a pas vu : - Xav', Chapelier fou, CriCrou+1

Les stars du forum : Bilbo, Amok, Foguenne et sa Silvia, Golf, LucG, Le Gognol, jptk, (rholala j'en oublie), jeromemac  ... etc etc 

Et puis bien sur, ceux de l'année dernière hein  et pis tous les autres


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> jeromemac


y pourra pas trop de travailll sur çon blogue car putainy faut que meme se battre tout le jours avc le gens qui utilisent Kro$oft sans savoir qu'il existe autre chose alternativew et meme qui se rendent pas compte ce que cest kro$soft avec ses magouilles. meme que ces gens reconnaissent que les produits kro$oft cest de la merde, plein de bug ca marche jamais alors que les alternatives ca marche et tu peux meme tout faire avec la meme chose qu'avec de produits kro$oft en meiux, putain c hallucinant


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon et les lyonnaises et les grenobloises ? Elles font pas leur chochottes quand même ? :rateau:
> 
> Et ceux qui n'ont pas pu venir l'an passé ? JB, CL97 ( avec un admin ca le fait quand meme vachement plus ! :love: ), macelenne, Deep, Brunul, petit scarabée
> 
> ...



Allez, hop Finn... Un MP à tout ce petit monde...  Quand à moi, je vais me renseigner ce soir pour mes congés. 

Je prends une option pour trois, quatre jours au pays des volcans verts, et avec un couchage si possible.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

Bon, pour repimenter un peu le tout, on va remettre quelques photos de l'an passé 




































 :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y pourra pas trop de travailll sur çon blogue car putainy faut que meme se battre tout le jours avc le gens qui utilisent Kro$oft sans savoir qu'il existe autre chose alternativew et meme qui se rendent pas compte ce que cest kro$soft avec ses magouilles. meme que ces gens reconnaissent que les produits kro$oft cest de la merde, plein de bug ca marche jamais alors que les alternatives ca marche et tu peux meme tout faire avec la meme chose qu'avec de produits kro$oft en meiux, putain c hallucinant



   voilà pourquoi il faut qu'il viende ici pour illuminer les brebis égarés (le coup des brebis de Titan02 ca m'est resté   )


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2005)

Les miennes sont toujours en ligne.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez, hop Finn... Un MP à tout ce petit monde...  Quand à moi, je vais me renseigner ce soir pour mes congés.
> 
> Je prends une option pour trois, quatre jours au pays des volcans verts, et avec un couchage si possible.



Et une chambre pour monsieur, une ! 

Euh ..  avec vue sur la stylandie ou le Puy de Dômê ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et une chambre pour monsieur, une !
> 
> Euh ..  avec vue sur la stylandie ou le Puy de Dômê ?



Vous avez pas une traversante?  Sinon, je prends aussi une option sur la Stylandie.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez pas une traversante?



Ah non, mais on fournit les oreillers   pffff


----------



## prerima (16 Février 2005)

Faut venir les gens, en plus il fait super beau en Auvergne et les gens sont super sympas ! Quoi, c'est pas assez vendeur !?  :mouais: C'est pas grave, vous n'aurez pas la chance de voir mon nouveau monstre de technologie un magnifique iBook G4 1,2 GHz, 768 Mo de ram  !


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

argument : prérima ressemble vraiment a son avatar


----------



## quetzalk (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> argument : prérima ressemble vraiment a son avatar



   :hein: 
bah poukoi ? pas vous ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> argument : prérima ressemble vraiment a son avatar



Et elle est encore mieux en vrai   :love:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et elle est encore mieux en vrai


 (**)


(**) Authentique.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (**)



 c'est pas ce que je pense quand même ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et bonne année à tous



Je te range dans quelle catégorie alors ? 



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à 15 km de CLermont, alors ça me branche si vous faites quelque chose sur Clermont



Tu confirmes ?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> argument : prérima ressemble vraiment a son avatar



réponse de prérima :  :mouais: ..... air méfiant :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- Web'O (1 chambre à l'hotel Finn & prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 )


** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)
- pim (15 Km de Clermont, donc aucune excuse pour ne pas venir)

** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather   )

** les attendus* : :love: 

- JB
- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- Golf
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jptk
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Globalcut (quand meme attendu  )
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> réponse de prérima :  :mouais: ..... air méfiant :love:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Février 2005)

> Je suis à 15 km de CLermont,



   p'tain c'est donc vrai qu'internet arrive partout en France alors ????


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> réponse de prérima :  :mouais: ..... air méfiant :love:



heureusement qu'elle ne t'as pas dit des mots doux :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- Web'O (1 chambre à l'hotel Finn & prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 )
- VroamVroam


** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)
- pim (15 Km de Clermont, donc aucune excuse pour ne pas venir)


** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather   )

** les attendus* : :love: 

- JB
- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- Golf
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jptk
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Globalcut (quand meme attendu  )
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj (descendra bien en vroammobile)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2005)

Je n'ai pas encore confirmé. 

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam


** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)
- pim (15 Km de Clermont, donc aucune excuse pour ne pas venir)
- Web'O (1 chambre à l'hotel Finn & prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather   )

** les attendus* : :love: 

- JB
- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- Golf
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jptk
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Globalcut (quand meme attendu  )
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj (descendra bien en vroammobile)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam


** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)
- pim (15 Km de Clermont, donc aucune excuse pour ne pas venir)
- Web'O (1 chambre à l'hotel Finn & prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather   )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates  )

** les attendus* : :love: 

- JB
- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- Golf
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jptk
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Globalcut (quand meme attendu  )
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj (descendra bien en vroammobile)


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2005)

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam


** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)
- pim (15 Km de Clermont, donc aucune excuse pour ne pas venir)
- Web'O (1 chambre à l'hotel Finn & prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather   )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates  )
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: - un coud'boule à Prerima quand même :rose: )

** les attendus* : :love: 

- JB
- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- Golf
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jptk
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj (descendra bien en vroammobile)


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2005)

** les attendus* : :love: 


- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )

Mais pour quoi faire ?  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ** les attendus* : :love:
> 
> 
> - Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
> ...



[censuré] :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2005)

** Viendra* :  :love: 

-Finn
-prerima
-ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 

** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)
- pim (15 Km de Clermont, donc aucune excuse pour ne pas venir)



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather   )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates  )
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: - un coud'boule à Prerima quand même :rose: )

** les attendus* : :love: 

- JB
- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- Golf
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jptk
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj (descendra bien en vroammobile)


----------



## velouria (18 Février 2005)

euh... au risque de passer pour bleu, dites, c'est quoi l'AES ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

velouria a dit:
			
		

> euh... au risque de passer pour bleu, dites, c'est quoi l'AES ?



Euh... au risque de se répéter, golf explique tout bien ici. :rateau:


----------



## pim (18 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle que des solutions d'hébergement peuvent etre trouvés facilement
> J'offre le gite et le couvert à 3 voire 4 personnes, mais on peut certainement trouver d'autres participants clermontois pour faire coucher chez l'habitant si possible.



Moi je suis à 15 km de Clermont, à Riom, mais avantage j'ai un grand appart    Je peux loger quelques gentils forumeurs   Voir forumeuses   

Pour le couvert, pâtes à la tomate, matin, midi et soir  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2005)

Et un de plus  

 :love: Merci à toi pim pour ton aide et ton apport à l'organisation de cette AES 

Allez, on se tire les doigts du ©, et on se déplace jusqu'à Clermont. Si vous avez besoin de plan ou d'horaire SNCF, je vous les fournirai. On vous veut à Clermont entre le 25 et le 28 mars 

alors ...

Viendez à l'ambassade du Groland à Clermont ! :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2005)

*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts*​
Les participants​
** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )

** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excusrsion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather   )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates  )
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: - un coud'boule à Prerima quand même :rose: )

** les attendus* : :love: 

- JB
- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- Golf
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jptk
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style   :love: (descendra bien en vroammobile)


L'hébergement​
* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont_
. 
. 
. 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 


Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

_Bien que j'ai déjà formulé quelques hypothèses, il manque encore la partie "activités proposées"  ainsi que les sorties resto et bar. Don't worry, j'ai pas mal d'idées en tete mais il me faut en savoir un peu plus sur les venues des personnes, les dates éventuelles..etc_


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2005)

Tain faudra que j'en fasse une un jour quand même !  :rateau: Moi c'est non donc...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain faudra que j'en fasse une un jour quand même !  :rateau: Moi c'est non donc...



Comment çà c'est non ?


----------



## JB (20 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Comment çà c'est non ?


C'est non pour lui, mais c'est oui pour moi !

très bon choix la date (j'ai pas de match) !


----------



## JB (20 Février 2005)

Au fait Xavier, t'es obligé de venir depuis le temps qu'on s'est pas vu ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Comment çà c'est non ?




Bah oui je suis à Mons, ça fait un peu loin Clermont   
Moi le jour où vous faîtes ça pas trop loin de chez moi, je passe boire un coup et taper la discutte... j'ai jamais trop suivis les AES, j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les rassemblements, mais bon là, c'est pas pareil


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui je suis à Mons, ça fait un peu loin Clermont
> Moi le jour où vous faîtes ça pas trop loin de chez moi, je passe boire un coup et taper la discutte... j'ai jamais trop suivis les AES, j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les rassemblements, mais bon là, c'est pas pareil



Et moi, j'viens direct from Switzerland...    Si c'est pas de l'amour pour l'Auvergne ça...  :love:   

C'est clair, c'est pas pareil...  Alors viens.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui je suis à Mons, ça fait un peu loin Clermont
> Moi le jour où vous faîtes ça pas trop loin de chez moi, je passe boire un coup et taper la discutte... j'ai jamais trop suivis les AES, j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les rassemblements, mais bon là, c'est pas pareil



Oui, mais je pensais que de Dijon ca te faisait moins loin 
Comme tu dis, c'est pas pareil 

Enfin.. si plusieurs belges peuvent et veulent venir venir à Clermont, on te fait signe, et on organise la location d'un mini-bus



			
				JB a dit:
			
		

> C'est non pour lui, mais c'est oui pour moi !
> 
> très bon choix la date (j'ai pas de match) !



Yes :love:
1 de plus !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Février 2005)

*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts*​
Les participants​
** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- JB

** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather   )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates  )
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: - un coud'boule à Prerima quand même :rose: )
- jptk (trop loin  )

** les attendus* : :love: 

- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- Golf
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style   :love: (descendra bien en vroammobile)


L'hébergement​
* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont_
. 
. 
. 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 


Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

_Bien que j'ai déjà formulé quelques hypothèses, il manque encore la partie "activités proposées"  ainsi que les sorties resto et bar. Don't worry, j'ai pas mal d'idées en tete mais il me faut en savoir un peu plus sur les venues des personnes, les dates éventuelles..etc_


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

J'ai beau triturer mon agenda et mes finances dans tous les sens, y a pas, cette date ne fait pas mon affaire 



*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts*​
Les participants​
** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- JB

** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué  ) 
- Stook (à confirmer)
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather   )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates  )
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: - un coud'boule à Prerima quand même :rose: )
- jptk (trop loin  )
- golf

** les attendus* : :love: 

- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style   :love: (descendra bien en vroammobile)


L'hébergement​
* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont_
. 
. 
. 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 


Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

_Bien que j'ai déjà formulé quelques hypothèses, il manque encore la partie "activités proposées"  ainsi que les sorties resto et bar. Don't worry, j'ai pas mal d'idées en tete mais il me faut en savoir un peu plus sur les venues des personnes, les dates éventuelles..etc_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Février 2005)

Pour vous faire patienter et pour aider les indécis à venir :


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

Les participants​
** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)  
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert)
- JB
- stook (confirmé)

** Viendra p't'êt' *:   

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania)
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué) 
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?)


** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather)
-  Lemmy (collision de dates)
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: - un coud'boule à Prerima quand même :rose: )
- jptk (trop loin)
- golf

** les attendus* : :love: 

- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée)
- Foguenne et Silvia
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style (descendra bien en vroammobile)

L'hébergement​
* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont_
. 
. 
. 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 


Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

_Bien que j'ai déjà formulé quelques hypothèses, il manque encore la partie "activités proposées"  ainsi que les sorties resto et bar. Don't worry, j'ai pas mal d'idées en tete mais il me faut en savoir un peu plus sur les venues des personnes, les dates éventuelles..etc_

____________________________________​
Maintenant, il ne me reste plus qu'a voir les horaires de train et a resoudre la question du logement.....en tout cas, j'en suis! 
au fait, desole, j'avais pas vu l'heure du coup je t'avais dis que je confirmais lundi et on est deja mardi.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ____________________________________​
> Maintenant, il ne me reste plus qu'a voir les horaires de train et a resoudre la question du logement.....en tout cas, j'en suis!
> au fait, desole, j'avais pas vu l'heure du coup je t'avais dis que je confirmais lundi et on est deja mardi.....




Oki ca roule, et de 8


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2005)

Mackie ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

bon, me revoilou....donc, j'ai deja, dis que j'en ete......
pour les thoraires de train, je suis ok...maintenant, reste a trouver ou dormir....si quelqu'un a une proposition , je suis preneur, sachant que le Vandredi j'arrive a 22h02....en gare de clermont...

donc, si quelqu'un veut de moi, c'est sympa......sniff....(Rho! pas facile de faire le petit Kosovar....)
sinon, Finn me disait qu'un des hotel loue des studio pour pas cher donc si quelqu'un est ok.....

enfin, voila.....a mediter...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, me revoilou....donc, j'ai deja, dis que j'en ete......
> pour les thoraires de train, je suis ok...maintenant, reste a trouver ou dormir....si quelqu'un a une proposition , je suis preneur, sachant que le Vandredi j'arrive a 22h02....en gare de clermont...
> 
> donc, si quelqu'un veut de moi, c'est sympa......sniff....(Rho! pas facile de faire le petit Kosovar....)
> ...



Effectivement, pour celà ca se passe du coté de l'hôtel Beaulieu. La solution via studio peut etre une bonne idée car économique à plusieurs (pour2, 3 ou 4 personnes) et plutot bon esprit.

Pour l'hébergement, il y a déjà une personne que j'héberge et je me suis porté volontaire pour en héberger d'autres si possibles. Toutefois, je ne peux pour l'instant pas me porter garant pour d'autres personnes car j'attend des nouvelles de probables participants préinscrits pour l'hébergement. Hormis WebO, j'envoie pour l'isntant tout le monde à l'hôtel ou chez pim ou chez d'autres habitants du coin  Je vous informe au plus vite dès que j'en sais un peu plus de mon coté. 

Soyez rassuré, il y aura bien moyen de se débrouiller 

Autre chose suggéré par prerima, il serait bon d'établir les lieux de départs de chacun des participants, et s'il y a possibilité faire du covoiturage ou cowagonnage :love:
Celà donnera un peu plus de courage de savoir que untel part de Perpignan, un autre de Paris, De uisse, de Montréal,.... 

J'ai fait un peu de mass mailing via mp sorry d'avance pour le spam 
Je rappelle que les inscriptions continuent pour cette AES (le principe d'une AES je le rappelle c'est de faire du IRL, In Real Life, se voir en vrai...etc ), et que pendant ce temps là nous pourrions déjà commencer à organiser un peu le fond et la forme de cette AES (activités, resto, sorties ... etc). Je me répète, j'ai déjà quelques idées, mais n'ayez pas peur d'en proposer.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, pour celà ca se passe du coté de l'hôtel Beaulieu. La solution via studio peut etre une bonne idée car économique à plusieurs (pour2, 3 ou 4 personnes) et plutot bon esprit.



Chambre 1 personne ----------------------- 40.00 ¤
Chambre 2 personnes---------------------- 50.00 ¤
Lit supplémentaire--------------------------10.00 ¤
Petit déjeuner-------------------------------6.50 ¤
Garage--------------------------------------6.00 ¤
*Studio pour 1 ou 2 personnes-----------60.00 ¤
Studio pour 3 personnes-------------------70.00 ¤
Studio pour 4 personnes-------------------75.00 ¤*


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'hébergement, il y a déjà une personne que j'héberge et je me suis porté volontaire pour en héberger d'autres si possibles. Toutefois, je ne peux pour l'instant pas me porter garant pour d'autres personnes car j'attend des nouvelles de probables participants préinscrits pour l'hébergement. Hormis WebO, j'envoie pour l'isntant tout le monde à l'hôtel ou chez pim ou chez d'autres habitants du coin  Je vous informe au plus vite dès que j'en sais un peu plus de mon coté.



Tu es trop bon...  :love: Salut Prerima...   



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Chambre 1 personne*** 40.00 ¤
> Chambre 2 personnes* 50.00 ¤
> Lit supplémentaire      10.00 ¤
> Petit déjeuner**** 6.50 ¤
> ...



Le garage, c'est pour jouer à Steve Jobs?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le garage, c'est pour jouer à Steve Jobs?



nan c'est juste pour éviter les prunes de 11 euros  .. et merde t'en fous toi t'es exonéré ... 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le garage, c'est pour jouer à Steve Jobs?



On me signale que ce serait pour y placer une caravanne.. Chapelier fou des infos là dessus ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est juste pour éviter les prunes de 11 euros  .. et merde t'en fous toi t'es exonéré ...



Ah bon?  Je viens en WebOMobile


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose suggéré par prerima, il serait bon d'établir les lieux de départs de chacun des participants, et s'il y a possibilité faire du covoiturage ou cowagonnage :love:
> Celà donnera un peu plus de courage de savoir que untel part de Perpignan, un autre de Paris, De uisse, de Montréal,....




effectivement , me concernant je pars le vendredi de Perpignan.....si quelqu'un part aussi en train sur cette ligne....n'hesite pas a te manifester........


concernant le logement le systeme de studio me semble excellent.....surtout a 3/4....
sinon, il faut que j'en parle a Pim ...mais vu mon heure d'arrive le vendredi.....

enfin, a voir.....mais pour le studio ...si d'autre se manifeste...suis super ok...!!!!!  



ps: loin de la gare cet hotel??? (mappy.....devrait y repondre....)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: loin de la gare cet hotel??? (mappy.....devrait y repondre....)



à 10 minutes à pied  et à 20 secondes de l'AES :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à 10 minutes à pied  et à 20 secondes de l'AES :love:



attention, le Finn....plus rapide et plus precis que Mappy....bientot en ligne....   

j'ai essaye sur mappy, de la gare a l'hotel et de l'hotel a l'aes....mais il a pas tout compris.....  


serieux, donc, cet hotel est plutot bonnard......ok....merci.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2005)

*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts
du 25 au 28 mars*​

Les participants​
** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- JB
- Stook (confirmé)

** Viendra p't'êt' *:  

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué ) 
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather  )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates)
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: )
- jptk (trop loin  )
- golf

** les attendus* : :love: 

- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style :love: (descendra bien en vroammobile)


L'hébergement​
* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont_
. 
. 
. 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 


Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

_Bien que j'ai déjà formulé quelques hypothèses, il manque encore la partie "activités proposées"  ainsi que les sorties resto et bar. Don't worry, j'ai pas mal d'idées en tete mais il me faut en savoir un peu plus sur les venues des personnes, les dates éventuelles..etc_


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

salut....alors toujours pas de nouveaux membres?
pour les activités, vous avez une idée??? parce qu'etent donné qu'il s'agit de ma premiere AES et en plus en terre inconnu, contez pas sur moi pour vous aider......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut....alors toujours pas de nouveaux membres?
> pour les activités, vous avez une idée??? parce qu'etent donné qu'il s'agit de ma premiere AES et en plus en terre inconnu, contez pas sur moi pour vous aider......



Amok !! Ils arrivent quand ces iPod ?!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

non, mais c'est vrai, j'ai pas d'idee.....je connais pas Clermont
mais, si vous avez des idées.....  

Parce que vous dire : boire des canons, ça me semble un peu inutile, on va en boire des canons qu'on le dise ou pas.....alors...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2005)

Va donc chez Finn


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Va donc chez Finn



Bien que la mer n'aille pas a Clermont, tu as qu'a y aller toi chez Finn....hein....
on se demande....alors????


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bien que la mer n'aille pas a Clermont, tu as qu'a y aller toi chez Finn....hein....
> on se demande....alors????



Et qu'est-ce tu crois qu'il fait depuis le temps mon Global hein ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est-ce tu crois qu'il fait depuis le temps mon Global hein ?




????  il transporte de l'eau de mer........enfin, peut etre.....   
(avant qu'elle arrive a clermont, y a du boulot.....)

bon, serieux....normalement, je devrai etre gentiment acceuili chez Pim.....voila pour l'info...
d'ailleurs, j'en profite pour rajouter un Merci, PIM......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ????  il transporte de l'eau de mer........enfin, peut etre.....
> (avant qu'elle arrive a clermont, y a du boulot.....)



Pfiouuu, y a du boulot .. :mouais: 




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, serieux....normalement, je devrai etre gentiment acceuili chez Pim.....voila pour l'info...
> d'ailleurs, j'en profite pour rajouter un Merci, PIM......



Les révélations de pim sont à suivre très prochainement dans ce thread d'ailleurs


----------



## pim (27 Février 2005)

Pour ce qui est du logement chez l'habitant, j'ai 2 lits 2 places de libres, en plus du miens bien entendu. Donc je peux loger du monde ---> J'ai déjà une réservation de *stook*   petit coucou au passage   

Je suis à 8 minutes de la gare de Riom, dans cette gare une cinquantaine de trains par jour permettent de ralier la gare de Clermont en 10 minutes, elle-même a 8 minutes de l'Hotel Beaulieu dont on parle plus haut. Pour le retour, le dernier train le soir c'est 23h10 je crois, mais quand je sors je prends ma voiture. 

Une vue de l'appart (un F3) :






Je précise que j'ai aussi tout ce qu'il faut pour le bonheur du Mac User : borne airport extreme, ADSL 512, et pleins pleins de trucs avec des pommes dessus  :rateau:  Je précise ça, c'est un point essentiel du séjour !  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Je précise que j'ai aussi tout ce qu'il faut pour le bonheur du Mac User : ... et pleins pleins de trucs avec des pommes dessus  :rateau:  ...



de la poire ?  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> de la poire ?  :rateau:  :love:



Ah non, ca c'était l'an dernier


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, ca c'était l'an dernier


 du puppers ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> du puppers ?



AH ca je ne sais pas, on n'a pas dormi ensemble  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> du puppers ?



Non  Mackie !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

penches-toi pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que j'ai aussi tout ce qu'il faut pour le bonheur du Mac User : borne airport extreme, ADSL 512, et pleins pleins de trucs avec des pommes dessus :rateau:  Je précise ça, c'est un point essentiel du séjour !  :rateau:



Chez le Finn y a aussi tout ce qui faut


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2005)

on se connaît ? :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Chez le Finn y a aussi tout ce qui faut


 keske je disais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> penches-toi pas



Ah dès qu'on parle sexe, ca marche à tous les coups 
Alors ? les cailloux d'auvergne, ils te tentent ?


----------



## pim (27 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> de la poire ?  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

>




Tu remplissais déjà pas mal de conditions pour l'AES, mais là c'est sur tu es plus que des notres !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2005)

Tu prendras bien un coud'boule


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

hum!, ca promet beaucoup tout ca.......  


tiens, global, tu vas pas le croire, y a un mec qui m'a piqué mon autocollant GRD sur ma voiture....
  
c'est pas toi au moins.... :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

>



Activités AES : 

- 'On va voir les vaches
- Fabrication artisannalede la Salers
- Fabrication du Birlou

.. naaan naaan partez pas on va trouver des trucs bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Activités AES :
> 
> - 'On va voir les vaches



bonne idée, on va voir les vache en Mars et leurs bouses en Octobre.....


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hum!, ca promet beaucoup tout ca.......
> 
> 
> tiens, global, tu vas pas le croire, y a un mec qui m'a piqué mon autocollant GRD sur ma voiture....
> ...


 Non c'est pas moi 
j'attend ma futur R21 break de 200.000 km pour le mettre à coté d'une pomme


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est pas moi
> j'attend ma futur R21 break de 200.000 km pour le mettre à coté d'une pomme



La pomme, par contre, on me l'a pas touché......curieux.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est pas moi
> j'attend ma futur R21 break de 200.000 km pour le mettre à coté d'une pomme



Je te met en relation avec jptk ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts
du 25 au 28 mars*​ 

Les participants​ 

** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- JB
- Stook (confirmé)

** Viendra p't'êt' *:  

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué ) 
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather  )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates)
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: )
- jptk (trop loin  )
- golf

** les attendus* : :love: 

- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- oupsy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style :love: (descendra bien en vroammobile)


L'hébergement​ 

* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont-Ferrand.)_
. Stook
 . 
 . 
 . 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 

Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

Les activités proposées

​ *- Montée du Puy-de-Dôme
- Quad dans les volcans
- sorties dans les rads (obligatoire et quotidien)
- sorties resto
- Vulcania (non faut pas pousser quand même !)
- jeu surprise (concocté par votre serviteur)
- balades
- visites
- des grands moments de déconne !
- ...
*


_Je vous laisse préciser tout çà si vous avez des idées, des suggestions, des remarques ... _


----------



## Romu. (2 Mars 2005)

Alors, on en est où ?


----------



## golf (2 Mars 2005)

Romu. a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on en est où ?


On lit le fil, tout y est  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On lit le fil, tout y est  :rateau:



parole de modo


----------



## Romu. (2 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> parole de modo



à qui le dis tu !


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2005)

oh merde, Romu s'est faire refaire les seins !!  faut dire, c'était trop petit ses petites clochettes d'avant ! D

chalu min go ! moi, c'est mickey et toi tu s... ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts
du 25 au 28 mars*​ 

Les participants​ 

** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- JB
- Stook (confirmé)

** Viendra p't'êt' *:  

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué ) 
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather  )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates)
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: )
- jptk (trop loin  )
- golf
- oupsy (no present, sorry - thanks for the cdb -  - answer via cdb  )

** les attendus* : :love: 

- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- Vince-surf
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style :love: (descendra bien en vroammobile)


L'hébergement​ 

* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont-Ferrand.)_
. Stook
 . 
 . 
 . 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 

Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

Les activités proposées

​ *- Montée du Puy-de-Dôme
- Quad dans les volcans
- sorties dans les rads (obligatoire et quotidien)
- sorties resto
- Vulcania (non faut pas pousser quand même !)
- jeu surprise (concocté par votre serviteur)
- balades
- visites
- des grands moments de déconne !
- ...
*


_Je vous laisse préciser tout çà si vous avez des idées, des suggestions, des remarques ... _


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

J'ai de la place dans la WeboMobile: départ samedi matin. 

_Durant votre voyage, vous aurez tout loisir de vous relaxer et de vous servir des multiples services qui vous seront offerts (fitness, sauna, cinéma, harem, salles d'eau, boissons à volonté, alimentation à profusion, saut à la perche, piste de ski, piste de kart, etc.). Des hôtesses seront à votre disposition pour répondre à toutes vos demandes. Si vous le désirez, et avec accord du pilote, vous pourrez passer quelque temps dans le cockpit. 

Alors n'hésitez plus: vous aussi voyagez avec un Suisse.  :love:_


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

ok, quel est ta route, parce que de Perpignan, je peux faire un detour, juste pour profiter du Harem et du Sauna....


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, quel est ta route, parce que de Perpignan, je peux faire un detour, juste pour profiter du Harem et du Sauna....



Je te réserve une place dans la soute.


----------



## Onra (3 Mars 2005)

Peux pas venir... j'ai mes beau-parents qui viennent exeuprès 





Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2005)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mes beau-parents qui viennent exeuprès



... pour l'AES ?    

On ne désespère pas de voir un lyonnais ou deux 

@ une prochaine Onra


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2005)

*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts
du 25 au 28 mars*​ 

Les participants​ 

** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- JB
- Stook (confirmé)

** Viendra p't'êt' *:  

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué ) 
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather  )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates)
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: )
- jptk (trop loin  )
- golf
- oupsy
- Onra
- Vince-surf

** les attendus* : :love: 

- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style :love: (descendra bien en vroammobile)


L'hébergement​ 

* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont-Ferrand.)_
. Stook
 . 
 . 
 . 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 

Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

Les activités proposées

​ *- Montée du Puy-de-Dôme La descente est avec supplément 
- Quad dans les volcans
- sorties dans les rads (obligatoire et quotidien)
- sorties resto
- Vulcania (non faut pas pousser quand même !)
- jeu surprise (concocté par votre serviteur)
- balades
- visites
- des grands moments de déconne !
- ...
*


----------



## iTof (4 Mars 2005)

*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts
du 25 au 28 mars*​ 

Les participants​ 

** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Je viens, mais je sais pas encore quand j'arrive, ni quand je repars... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- JB
- Stook (confirmé)

** Viendra p't'êt' *:  

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué ) 
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather  )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates)
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: )
- jptk (trop loin  )
- golf
- oupsy
- Onra
- Vince-surf
- iTof  c'est pas loin, c'est vrai, mais en WE en amoureux :love: 

** les attendus* : :love: 

- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style :love: (descendra bien en vroammobile)


L'hébergement​ 

* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont-Ferrand.)_
. Stook
 . 
 . 
 . 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 

Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

Les activités proposées

​ *- Montée du Puy-de-Dôme La descente est avec supplément 
- Quad dans les volcans
- sorties dans les rads (obligatoire et quotidien)
- sorties resto
- Vulcania (non faut pas pousser quand même !)
- jeu surprise (concocté par votre serviteur)
- balades
- visites
- des grands moments de déconne !
- ...
*


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2005)

j'adore ce genre de sujets où chaque post fait 15km (pour pas grand chose de plus si les activités étaient regroupées au début, non ? )


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ce genre de sujets où chaque post fait 15km (pour pas grand chose de plus si les activités étaient regroupées au début, non ? )



On t'inscrit?   Viendez... :love:


----------



## JB (7 Mars 2005)

C'est nul ! Du fait de la neige, mes matchs de rugby ont été reportés et j'en ai un le 27. Je pourrais donc finalement pas venir... C'est vraiment nul.

Amusez vous bien et buvez un verre (ou deux, ou trois, ou quatre, ou plus, ou avec modération -non, je déconne) à ma santé.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts
du 25 au 28 mars*​ 

Les participants​ 

** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O. Arrivée le samedi en fin de matinée, départ le lundi en fin d'après-midi... ou le mardi matin (?) :rose: Si Finn et Prerima sont d'accords... 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- JB
- Stook (confirmé)

** Viendra p't'êt' *:  

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué ) 
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather  )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates)
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: )
- jptk (trop loin  )
- golf
- oupsy
- Onra
- Vince-surf
- iTof  c'est pas loin, c'est vrai, mais en WE en amoureux :love: 

** les attendus* : :love: 

- CL97 
- macelenne
- Deep
- Brunul
- petit scarabée
- Abba Zaba
- Eikanil
- brageira 
- jathenais
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- Bilbo
- Amok (très attendu par périnée :love: )
- Foguenne et Silvia
- LucG
- Le Gognol
- jeromemac
- sonnyboy
- Sylko
- Nephou
- Mackie 
- Bassman et tous les gamers
- Les suisses
- Les belges
- les autres 
- frj, chef du Mao Style :love: (descendra bien en vroammobile)


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On t'inscrit?   Viendez... :love:



moi ? je ne viendrais jamais que si Romu me faisait sa petite danse des clochettes tout nu devant Saint-Bibendum !! 

(ou Alors si Xav' Mon NouNours défile déguisé en Gros Mickey dans les rues de Clermont-Ferrand accompagné du Chapelier Fou déguisé en fée clochette !  )


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> moi ? je ne viendrais jamais que si Romu me faisait sa petite danse des clochettes tout nu devant Saint-Bibendum !!



File t'acheter un billet de train... 



			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> (ou Alors si Xav' Mon NouNours défile déguisé en Gros Mickey dans les rues de Clermont-Ferrand accompagné du Chapelier Fou déguisé en fée clochette !  )



Viendez aussi.


----------



## Mblues (9 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum mais votre idée d'AES à Clermont m'intéresse. Je peux me joindre à vous ? Et ça sera où ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mars 2005)

Mblues a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum mais votre idée d'AES à Clermont m'intéresse. Je peux me joindre à vous ? Et ça sera où ?



Tu es la bienvenue :love:
Ca aura lieu du 25 au 28 à Clermont. Pour l'instant le programme n'est pas défini, mais on va vite se décider sur le lieu du rendez vous. 
Pour l'instant la plupart arrive le samedi, donc on peut se donner rendez-vous le samedi à 14h dans un rade pour tiser un 'tit coup ensemble. Ensuite on avise


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> moi ? je ne viendrais jamais que si Romu me faisait sa petite danse des clochettes tout nu devant Saint-Bibendum !!



Chiche :love:


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2005)

bon ben  j'suis désolé mais le Nephou est demandé en tant que bassiste indispensable... la recherche d'oeufs en chocolat au milieu des chopes de bière se fera sans moi

mais profitez bien et saluez les canards et les zx blanches pour moi


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bon ben  j'suis désolé mais le Nephou est demandé en tant que bassiste indispensable... la recherche d'oeufs en chocolat au milieu des chopes de bière se fera sans moi
> 
> mais profitez bien et saluez les canards et les zx blanches pour moi



On manquera pas de boire à ta santé.


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On manquera pas de boire à ta santé.


je vous fais confiance pour ça : vous êtes les :king: de la descente


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> la recherche d'oeufs en chocolat au milieu des chopes de bière



J'en connais qui les ont cherché dans les caleçons d'autres Aesistes   

On boira à vot' santé les gars :love:

Allez une 'tite màj de la liste


*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts
du 25 au 28 mars*​ 

Les participants​ 

** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (suis sur place par contre je vends du sport le samedi toute la journée, alors serai là en coup de vent)   
- VroamVroam
- Web'O.Arrivée le samedi en fin de matinée, départ le lundi en fin d'après-midi... ou le mardi matin selon son humeur 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- Stook (confirmé)
- Mblues

** Viendra p't'êt' *:  

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- sm (emploi du temps compliqué ) 
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )
- iMax
- J_K

** viendra pô (sauf changement)* :  :rateau:

- jpmiss (tout çà à cause de Dan Rather  )
-  Lemmy (collision de dates)
- Globalcut (sauf si la mer va jusqu'à Clermont :sleep: )
- jptk (trop loin  )
- golf
- oupsy
- Onra
- Vince-surf
- iTof  c'est pas loin, c'est vrai, mais en WE en amoureux :love: 
- JB (rugby)
- Nephou
- iTof
- Onra



L'hébergement​ 

* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont-Ferrand.)_
. Stook
 . 
 . 
 . 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 

Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

Les activités proposées

​ *- Montée du Puy-de-Dôme La descente est avec supplément 
- Quad dans les volcans
- sorties dans les rads (obligatoire et quotidien)
- sorties resto
- Vulcania (non faut pas pousser quand même !)
- jeu surprise (concocté par votre serviteur)
- balades
- visites
- des grands moments de déconne !
- ...
*


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

Il existe toujours _le seul vol_ pour Clermont...   Des intéressés? Attention, seul l'arrière de l'appareil circule jusqu'à Clermont.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il existe toujours _le seul vol_ pour Clermont...



Tu pourrais préciser "de Suisse"  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais préciser "de Suisse"  :rateau:



Exact... Mais, en plus, j'ai pas parlé du TGV qui va (?) à Clermont...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

Ca sert à rien le TGV ! D'aileurs on va plus vite en mob pour faire Lyon-Clermont qu'en train  :rateau: (véridique  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Exact... Mais, en plus, j'ai pas parlé du TGV qui va (?) à Clermont...




   du TGV, non mais du TGL* tu peux....   









*train grande lenteur (pour info, Perpignan-clermont soit 430Km parcouru en 7h20 au plus court....et 12h30 au plus long...)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *train grande lenteur (pour info, Perpignan-clermont soit 430Km parcouru en 7h20 au plus court....et 12h30 au plus long...)




Nioubie tu es, nioubie tu souffres sur le chemin de l'expiation  :rateau:

Toujours est-il que ceux qui lisent tranquilement dans leur charentaises ses threads et sont un peu trop frileux pour venir, ils ont un bel exemple ici de quelqu'un qui n'a pas froid aux yeux (et je ne parle mê^me pas des p'tits suisses  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 430Km parcouru en 7h20 au plus court....et 12h30 au plus long...)



C'est combien l'autonomie d'un iPod au fait ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Nioubie tu es, nioubie tu souffres sur le chemin de l'expiation  :rateau:




waow, j'ai eu peur que tu me dises de venir pied nu....    

ben, t'a raison, que chaqu'un se bouge le C**, c'est en plein milieu clermont....
donc c'est loin pour tout le monde, alors faites un effort....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est combien l'autonomie d'un iPod au fait ?



7h20 tranquille, ouf, sauvé......plus un pêtit film sur le trajet avec l'ibook et c'est de la rigolade...


----------



## prerima (10 Mars 2005)

Vive l'AES Clermontoise !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Vive l'AES Clermontoise !



_
Vive les quiches à Finn...   ​ _


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

vive les avatars des clermontoises


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vive les avatars des clermontoises



Et toi tu viens finalement?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Vive l'AES Clermontoise !



Profitons en pour dire que les personnes accueillis à l'hotel Finn bénéfiecieront d'une connexion WiFi unlimited ! :love: 
Donc, pour peu que vous voulez viendre avec du matos équipés d'airport, vous pourrez y allerde votre petit mail rassurant à maman et de votre petit mp ou post dans les users de la nuit pour dire que vous etes bien arrivés et que le birlou coule à flots 
Mais ensuite on coupe tout, et on tise hein !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu viens finalement?


je suis en train de voir (j'ai une carte airport )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (j'ai une carte airport )



C'est bon t'as ton passeport.
Pour les bières, je préviens la douane


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

L'hébergement​ 

* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. Vroam Vroam 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont-Ferrand.)_
. Stook
 . 
 . 
 .


----------



## J_K (10 Mars 2005)

Hey Finn!

Dis-moi, est-ce possible d'accueillir encore deux suisses, à savoir iMax et moi-même? 

On arriverait avec ma super voiture!  N'est-ce pas Web'O?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

Mais ça va finir en AES Suisse 

On vomi bien dans ta voitures ?


----------



## J_K (10 Mars 2005)

Ca risque, en effet, bougez-vous les frenchies! Bon je sors mon passeport français et comme ca, je rétablis les stats! 

C'est chiant à désincruster, alors allez-y molos sur les dégueulis!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On vomi bien dans ta voitures ?



Ca c'est un bon critère  

Alors pour l'aes à Clermont, no problemo, viendez ! :love:
par contre pour l'hébergement, on va commencer à etre serré : j'ai encore une place, mais pas plus (j'ai qu'un 40 m2, maximm jusqu'à 5 personnes  )Alors au choix soit l'un de vous deux dort sur le pallier ou dans la voiture  soit meilleure solution, dormir chez pim à quelques minutes de Clermont, dans un appart' plus grand, plus de places etc.

Donc viendez avec plaisir, mais je ne peux héberger (et encore faudra qu'on se tasse) qu'une personne en plus de WebO et de Vroam sauf changement. 

Pour Pim, voyez ici et demandez lui par mp


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> alors allez-y molos sur les dégueulis!



l'an passé c'était : "allez les modos sur les dégueullis ! "


----------



## J_K (10 Mars 2005)

Bon OK, je vois avec iMax comment on fait et on contactera pim! 

Merci quand même, on se verra là-bas...




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> l'an passé c'était : "allez les modos sur les dégueullis ! "



Jolie formulation...  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Bon OK, je vois avec iMax comment on fait et on contactera pim!
> 
> Merci quand même, on se verra là-bas...
> :



Au pire y a  la petite soeur de prerima qui peut héberger des "p'tits jeunes" (moins de 22 ans qu'elle dit) : pseudo : cossinnelle (non encore enregistrée sur MacG ) :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> On arriverait avec ma super voiture!  N'est-ce pas Web'O?



Quelle coordination.   Bravo. 

Pour rappel... :love:



> _Durant votre voyage, vous aurez tout loisir de vous relaxer et de vous servir des multiples services qui vous seront offerts (fitness, sauna, cinéma, harem, salles d'eau, boissons à volonté, alimentation à profusion, saut à la perche, piste de ski, piste de kart, etc.). Des hôtesses seront à votre disposition pour répondre à toutes vos demandes. Si vous le désirez, et avec accord du pilote, vous pourrez passer quelque temps dans le cockpit.
> 
> Alors n'hésitez plus: vous aussi voyagez avec un Suisse.  :love:_



Départ samedi matin, retour mardi.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Au pire y a  la petite soeur de prerima qui peut héberger des "p'tits jeunes" (moins de 22 ans qu'elle dit) : pseudo : cossinnelle (non encore enregistrée sur MacG ) :love:


* MACKIE*


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi, est-ce possible d'accueillir encore deux suisses, à savoir iMax et moi-même?
> 
> On arriverait avec ma super voiture!  N'est-ce pas Web'O?


Vous avez un sens de l'économie, toi et ton pote le junkie :affraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

psst psst... les grenobloises


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Bon OK, je vois avec iMax comment on fait et on contactera pim!
> 
> Merci quand même, on se verra là-bas...



Bon alors, z'en êtes où ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, z'en êtes où ?



peuchere, laisse les decuver.....a leur age, un moncherry et c'est trois jours au lit.....


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, z'en êtes où ?


 :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :rose:



évidemment


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

ils sont des notres les petits suisses.....?


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2005)

bon, sans chapelier, pas de clochettes...


----------



## J_K (16 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ils sont des notres les petits suisses.....?




Je pourrai te répondre vendredi, cela dépend des horaires des cours de formation pour mon nouveau boulot! 

Je posterai, no problemo!


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrai te répondre vendredi, cela dépend des horaires des cours de formation pour mon nouveau boulot!
> 
> Je posterai, no problemo!



Ça dépend aussi de si ta bagnole te claque entre les mains d'ici là ou pas...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend aussi de si ta bagnole te claque entre les mains d'ici là ou pas...



Pour rappel: je pars samedi matin avec possibilité d'attrapage de SM et d'iMax + J_K à Lausanne.


----------



## J_K (17 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend aussi de si ta bagnole te claque entre les mains d'ici là ou pas...



Nan elle devrait tenir, et au pire, petite négociation avec PK et hop, une de remplacement, une voiture de ce genre, peut-être... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enfin on verra, parce se taper un long trajet d'autoroute avec ça, c'est pas l'idéal, on passera par les petites routes...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2005)

Re 
Bon, je ne sais plus trop où on en est, alors si on pouvait me faire un 'tit récap de qui vient quand, à quelle heure et qui dort chez qui ... 
Je dois filer, je vous informe demain des mises au point concernant restos, bar, activités et surtout lieu de rendez-vous


----------



## pim (20 Mars 2005)

Je précise à ceux qui sont en rade de logement qu'il me reste une pièce où dormir. Pas la peine de jouer les timides


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

sorry mais je ne pourrai pas venir


----------



## J_K (20 Mars 2005)

Je ne viendrai pas non plus. Hélas...   

Une prochaine fois... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

fais chier elle ssont tellement jolies les filles là-bas


----------



## J_K (20 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fais chier elle ssont tellement jolies les filles là-bas



Ouh! Toi tu les provoques là... 


Psssssst! Mais, entre nous, c'est vrai, tu as raison, elles sont pas mal du tout! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2005)

Moi je viens en principe avec la iMax... :love:  On va se pointer entre midi et 13 heures... J'ai ton tél, Finn et je te tiens plus au courant dans la semaine.



PS: je viendrai avec un souvenir de la SAES...


----------



## ginette107 (20 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Re
> Bon, je ne sais plus trop où on en est, alors si on pouvait me faire un 'tit récap de qui vient quand, à quelle heure et qui dort chez qui ...
> Je dois filer, je vous informe demain des mises au point concernant restos, bar, activités et surtout lieu de rendez-vous


Bon pour ma part, je ne serai disponible que le samedi soir.
Je pars le lendemain en week end


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mars 2005)

je vous ai dis que je viendrais, je viendrais...
et je loge chez Pim...(d'ailleur, je te chatte demain ou au pire mardi..... )

et voila, j'arrive le vendredi soir tard et part le lundi, si Pim est ok, mais on verra ça demain donc....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2005)

C'est ce week-end !


*AES à Clermont, au pays des volcans verts
du 25 au 28 mars*​ 

Les participants​ 

** Viendra* :  :love: 

- Finn
- prerima
- ginette 107 (samedi soir) avec Gino108
- VroamVroam
- Web'O.Arrivée le samedi en fin de matinée, départ le lundi en fin d'après-midi... ou le mardi matin selon son humeur 
- pim (possibilité offrir le gîte et le couvert  )
- Stook (confirmé)
- Mblues
- iMax

** Viendra p't'êt' *:  

- quetzalk (si excursion à Vulcania )
- velouria ( AES ou pas AES ?  )



L'hébergement​ 

* Chez l'habitant

*- Chez Finn_Atlas et prerima* (_sur Clermont-Ferrand, centre-ville_)
. WebO
. 
. 


*- Chez pim* (_sur Riom, à 15 Km de Clermont-Ferrand.)_
. Stook
 . 
 . 
 . 

* Les hotels

- l'hotel Foch, en centre ville (à partir de 32 ¤ pour 1 personne)
- L'hotel Lafayette, près de la gare Sncf (de 82 à 92 euros pour 1à2 personnes). Il est un peu cher, mais il faut savoir que bon nombre d'hotels sont présents tout près de la gare.
- L'hotel 2 avenues, en centre ville 23 eur la chambre)
- L'hôtel Kyriad, en centre ville (à partir de 50 eur pour 1 ou 2 personnes)
- l'hotel Beaulieu, à 1 minutes de chez Finn_Atlas - pratique pour les fins de beuverie au Finn's bar  (40 eur 1 personne, 50 eur pour 2 personnes.)

Un site avec adresses d'autres hotels. Voir également du coté des pages jaunes 

Je signale également qu'il existe bon nombre de chalets ou de petis gites ruraux aux alentours de Clermont-Ferrand pour ceux qui préfèreraient quelque chose de plus pittoresque. Seul problème c'est qui'ils sont à environ 40 Kms de Clermont, donc peu propice aux sorties nocturnes éthyliques.

Les activités proposées

​ *- Montée du Puy-de-Dôme La descente est avec supplément 
- Quad dans les volcans
- sorties dans les rads (obligatoire et quotidien)
- sorties resto
- Vulcania (non faut pas pousser quand même !)
- jeu surprise (concocté par votre serviteur)
- balades
- visites
- des grands moments de déconne !
- ...
*


----------



## iMax (21 Mars 2005)

Finn, est-ce qu'il reste une place chez toi pour un gentil petit Suisse ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Finn, est-ce qu'il reste une place chez toi pour un gentil petit Suisse ?



fournit sans sac de couchage


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Finn, est-ce qu'il reste une place chez toi pour un gentil petit Suisse ?



Oui bien sur 

pour le resto, je vous propose Le Bougnat :






Un petit resto sympa, plutot bon (c'était çà où les les délices de la treille :hosto: ), un peu petit mais c'est l'un des plus appréciés de Clermont comme resto "auvergnat".
Si celà vous convient dites le moi, pour que je puisse réserver assez vite (oui oui on est un peu à la bourre comme d'hab'  :rateau: ). Le cas échéant faites moi savoir si vous préférez autre chose 

Pour le déroulement de cette AES, je vous propose de vous accueillir pour le pot de bienvenu chez Finn & Prerima's hotel :love: disons sur les coups de 13h00.
L'après midi sera réservé à une visite, ballade dans Clermont. Comme le dit prerima, qui dit balade, dit "fais soif" donc .. bar ! 
Le soir, resto "Bougnat", et de quelques activités digestives. Enfin un after chez Finn est envisagé, avec une 'tite surprise à la clé.

Le lendemain réveil tranquile. la journée de dimanche dépend très fortement de la météo qui pour l'instant semble très maussade


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

ça me semble parfait.    :love: J'embarque la iMax, et j'arrive.


----------



## golf (21 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça me semble parfait.    :love: J'embarque la iMax, et j'arrive.


Il est fortement déconseillé de l'employer comme navigateur :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il est fortement déconseillé de l'employer comme navigateur :rateau:



C'est sûr que ça va changer du GPS de la SylkoMobile de l'année dernière...     :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sur
> 
> pour le resto, je vous propose Le Bougnat :



Pourquoi, y a pas de Macdo a Clermont...   
ok, je deconne.....  
ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

Vroam pense arriver dès vendredi  (ils en profitent ces alsaciens de leur loi locale  )

Les inscriptions sont toujours ouvertes 
Si d'autres personnes sont interessées faites le moi savoir au plus vite ici.


----------



## prerima (22 Mars 2005)

Je pense qu'il serait mieux de se balader le samedi vu qu'apparement le temps sera plutôt sec et ensoleillé !    On pourra toujours se bourrer la gueule samedi soir et dimanche (dimanche de la pluie est prévue ! ) !    :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il serait mieux de se balader le samedi vu qu'apparement le temps sera plutôt sec et ensoleillé !    On pourra toujours se bourrer la gueule samedi soir et dimanche (dimanche de la pluie est prévue ! ) !    :love:



J'adhère ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

il faudrait mieux, vu ce que dit ta colonne de gauche, tu risquerais de dormir dehors....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait mieux, vu ce que dit ta colonne de gauche, tu risquerais de dormir dehors....



C'est surtout sa signature qui est importante :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout sa signature qui est importante :love:



pas faux.....il est vrai que vu comme ça, tu devrais pouvoir y rester encore un peu
     


ps: heureusement que Balooner a laissé tomber son Garfield....commencait a y avoir beaucoup de chat-modo.....  
l'aime bien celui la d'ailleur....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: heureusement que Balooner a laissé tomber son Garfield....commencait a y avoir beaucoup de chat-modo.....




Rhooo c'est pas vrai que tu connais pas le Mao Style !! 
Va falloir réviser les bases avant samedi !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo c'est pas vrai que tu connais pas le Mao Style !!
> Va falloir réviser les bases avant samedi !!



ok, je viens de laisser tomber la realisation d'une pochette de disque pour des amis, juste pour reviser....
mais ils sont un peu C** des fois ces Jap.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il serait mieux de se balader le samedi vu qu'apparement le temps sera plutôt sec et ensoleillé !    On pourra toujours se bourrer la gueule samedi soir et dimanche (dimanche de la pluie est prévue ! ) !    :love:



Je voudrais pas être rabat-joie, mais la météo ne semble pas clémente ce week end ... 

Montée du Puy de Dôme sous la pluie alors ? :rateau: prévoyez les K-way !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Montée du Puy de Dôme sous la pluie alors ? :rateau: prévoyez les K-way !



Pourquoi pas... on risque peut-être d'y trouver le soleil au sommet.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas... on risque peut-être d'y trouver le soleil au sommet.



Avec un peu de neige également ! Ramenez vos skis on se fera la descente également :rateau: :casse:


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas être rabat-joie, mais la météo ne semble pas clémente ce week end ...
> 
> Montée du Puy de Dôme sous la pluie alors ? :rateau: prévoyez les K-way !



ouf, heureusement que j'ai été en suisse :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas être rabat-joie, mais la météo ne semble pas clémente ce week end ...
> 
> Montée du Puy de Dôme sous la pluie alors ? :rateau: prévoyez les K-way !



'Tain mais c'est quoi ce pays.......     

seriaux, y en a un de vous qui a un graveur ultra-speed, ce week end j'ai acheté 10 Verbatim CD-RW mais, j'ai pas fait gaffe, et il tourne pas sur mon combo, alors, si il y en a un qui les veut, je les lui monte....sinon, poubelle.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sur
> 
> pour le resto, je vous propose Le Bougnat :
> 
> ...




Pour info les réserv' sont faites pour une dizaine de personnes  samedi aux alentours de 19h30
Je rappelle le chef vendredi ou samedi pour lui repréciser le nombre excat de convives


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain mais c'est quoi ce pays.......
> 
> seriaux, y en a un de vous qui a un graveur ultra-speed, ce week end j'ai acheté 10 Verbatim CD-RW mais, j'ai pas fait gaffe, et il tourne pas sur mon combo, alors, si il y en a un qui les veut, je les lui monte....sinon, poubelle.....



eBay


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> eBay



j'y ai pensé mais si ça peut faire plaisir a quelqu'un c'est pas plus mal.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2005)

J-2

Petit point sur la météo


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J-2
> 
> Petit point sur la météo



Et un gros point, ça lui dit à la météo?   

iMax, tu es toujours là?


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> iMax, tu es toujours là?



Pas tout à fait...  :rose: 

Je viens de faire mes comptes, ça va pas le faire...  :rose:

Je crains de devoir remettre cette AES à des temps meilleurs...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2005)

Je refais les comptes pour le resto :

Confirmé
- Finn
- prerima
- Web'O
- pim 
- ange_63
- Stook
- iMax

à confirmer

- ginette 107
- Gino108
- VroamVroam
- Mblues
- 2 invités supplémentaires de mon cru 

C'est plus un mémo pour moi qu'autre chose.
Si Mblues pouvait me contacter au plus vite ! 
Gigi, tu viens avec Gino ? Je sais plus si tu pars le soir ou pas en vikend 
Les autres, je m'en occupe.

Autre chose : je sais plus si j'en ai déjà parlé ici ou en privé à certains, donc je récapépète : le samedi à 13h00, se déroule une petite réception (comme chez l'amabassadeur  ) chez prerima & Finn_Atlas Air Lines :love: pour ceux qui atterissent sur Clermont. Tout le monde est convié bien entendu à ce pot d'accueil  (pour le lieu, je vous envoie un mp pour vous indiquer l'adresse+ numéro de tél )
Ensuite, départ vers le Puy-de-Dôme : prévoyez les chaussures en conséquence (bottes, cuissardes et bouées de secours sont les bienvenues  ) ainsi que des imperméables ! à moins que le temps ne devienne plus clément ! Je vais bruler un cierge pour celà ce soir ! 

iMax et WebO, je vous invite à prendre vos sacs de couchages 
Je ne sais pas si j'oublie quelque chose ...

Des questions ?  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait...  :rose:
> 
> Je viens de faire mes comptes, ça va pas le faire...  :rose:
> 
> Je crains de devoir remettre cette AES à des temps meilleurs...




rhooo


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je crains de devoir remettre cette AES à des temps meilleurs...



Ah ben tiens, en voilà une autre... Remarque ça ne m'étonne qu'à moitié...    Qu'à cela ne tienne, je ferai la route seul dans ma WeboMobile.  :love:

Bon, pour le reste, ça roule Finn.


----------



## Taho! (24 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire mes comptes, ça va pas le faire...  :rose:
> Je crains de devoir remettre cette AES à des temps meilleurs...


on dirait du Chag !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

Et comment... ces deux-là sont faites l'une pour l'autre. :love:

*Chag la rouquine et Zaza iMax





*​


----------



## golf (24 Mars 2005)

Mon dieu :affraid: et dire que ces deux là sont modérateurs, trices !!! Je ne sais plus moi


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2005)

Damned, nous sommes découverts


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et comment... ces deux-là sont faites l'une pour l'autre. :love:
> 
> *Chag la rouquine et Zaza iMax
> 
> ...



qui a dit "bande de tarlouze" ?


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu :affraid: et dire que ces deux là sont modérateurs, trices !!! Je ne sais plus moi



Et ben quoi ? Il y'a bien aussi des barbus


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui a dit "bande de tarlouze" ?



Mackie ? Oui, Mackie ?

TA GUEULE !!!


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mackie ? Oui, Mackie ?
> 
> TA GUEULE !!!



je te le retourne "iMac ta gueule"


----------



## ginette107 (24 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Gigi, tu viens avec Gino ? Je sais plus si tu pars le soir ou pas en vikend
> Les autres, je m'en occupe.



oui :love: 

On vient le soir au resto, on part le lendemain matin :rateau: 
Je finis le taf à 19h30 et niko vers 21h30 donc ils nous rejoindra en route


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> oui :love:



Faudra qu'on fasse la belle au Bubble truc... bidule... je sais plus le nom...  J'avais perdu l'autre fois...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu :affraid: et dire que ces deux là sont modérateurs, trices !!! Je ne sais plus moi



Et le pire reste à viendre  :love:


----------



## prerima (24 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faudra qu'on fasse la belle au Bubble truc... bidule... je sais plus le nom...  J'avais perdu l'autre fois...



Superbub !  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> oui :love:
> 
> On vient le soir au resto, on part le lendemain matin :rateau:
> Je finis le taf à 19h30 et niko vers 21h30 donc ils nous rejoindra en route



Ca roule


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Superbub !  :love:



Ah voilà...    :love: Une Finn-quiche, Ouzo-Ricard, Superbub: à quoi rêver de mieux.  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule


tu disais pas ça sur la banquette arrière y a 5 minutes


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu disais pas ça sur la banquette arrière y a 5 minutes


 5 minutes 
t'es rapide


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 5 minutes
> t'es rapide



il etait dessous, tu imagines,on parle de SM apres 27sc, il est deja a bout.....
vé, il suffoque deja......une petite tape dans le dos SM...?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il etait dessous, tu imagines,on parle de SM apres 27sc, il est deja a bout.....
> vé, il suffoque deja......une petite tape dans le dos SM...?


avale et si tu avais utilisé la recherche t'aurais vu un thread ad'hoc


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avale et si tu avais utilisé la recherche t'aurais vu un thread ad'hoc



Roh, l'ot.......


----------



## iTof (25 Mars 2005)

bonne AES à toutes et à tous


----------



## Taho! (25 Mars 2005)

Amusez-vous bien et buvez un coup pour moi !


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien et buvez un coup pour moi !



Idem


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et comment... ces deux-là sont faites l'une pour l'autre. :love:
> 
> *Chag la rouquine et Zaza iMax
> 
> ...



On avait dit : "pas de photos des soirées spéciales entre modos" !   

PS : elles sont bonnes et pas farouches les deux Miss MacG !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mars 2005)

ha.... j'entends mon train qui arrive....

a toute......Clermont me voila.....


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit : "pas de photos des soirées spéciales entre modos" !
> 
> PS : elles sont bonnes et pas farouches les deux Miss MacG !



Pour imax je confirme, j'ai passer une nuit avec lui


----------



## Taho! (25 Mars 2005)

à ce propos, ton genoux va mieux ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Pour imax je confirme, j'ai passer une nuit avec lui





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos, ton genoux va mieux ?



:affraid: Mon dieu... on va se passer des détails... :affraid:   Je ne dirai rien de ce à quoi j'ai assisté cette nuit là... :affraid:


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos, ton genoux va mieux ?



oui, même si j'ai un un gros hématome lundi :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

J'y pense... demain soir y a France - Suisse au Stade de France... :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense... demain soir y a France - Suisse au Stade de France... :love:



vi  

Il y a aussi le changement d'heure ! La nuit de Pâques risque d'être courte !  :hosto:  :sick:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense... demain soir y a France - Suisse au Stade de France... :love:


 Youppi :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2005)

Apéro Time :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

Dernier pointage... J'arrive...  :love:

Confirmé
- Finn
- prerima
- Web'O
- pim 
- ange_63
- Stook

à confirmer

- ginette 107
- Gino108
- VroamVroam
- Mblues
- 2 invités supplémentaires de mon cru


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2005)

Confirmé
- Finn
- prerima
- Web'O
- pim 
- ange_63
- Stook (qui doit déjà etre sur place )
- ginette 107 (le soir)
- Gino108 (le soir)

à confirmer


- VroamVroam (pas de nouvelle   )
- Mblues (Allo Mblues ??? T'as des mps à lire et viiite ! )
- 2 invités supplémentaires de mon cru (coup de fil à passer pour confirmation )


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2005)

Voilà je suis prête...   Je chauffe la WeboMobile et départ...  :love: 

A toute.


----------



## JB (26 Mars 2005)

Bon ben amusez vous bien !

Pendant ce temps, je reste coincé à Paris et là je dois partir (je suis à la bourre) pour aider un copain à déménager... du 5ème sans ascenseur !   

A la prochaine !


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Confirmé
> - Finn
> - prerima
> - Web'O
> ...





Bon Long wikand à vous Toutes et Tous....     :love: 


*Et puis on vous attend le 14 MAi ...    *   avec du soleil...   là c'est pas gagné chez nous...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Confirmé
> - Finn
> - prerima
> - Web'O
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2005)

Alors ? il se passe quoi là-bas ?


----------



## quetzalk (26 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? il se passe quoi là-bas ?



ah toi aussi t'es privé d'AES     la pluie, la route, trop de week-ends pris ces temps-ci... mais je regrette bien, j'espère une prochaine fois !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

trop loin, trop cher


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? il se passe quoi là-bas ?



Plein de trucs hyper-malsains :rateau:

JK, balance le gin :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Plein de trucs hyper-malsains :rateau:
> 
> JK, balance le gin :rateau:


 cool


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Hin hin hin.... :rateau:

Un Gin Tonic, Global ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

yep


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Vala :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

merci, et toi, tu prends quoi ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

On ouvre la troisième bouteille :love:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> merci, et toi, tu prends quoi ?



La même chose :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

voilà


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Danke Schön


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Nazdravja  ! (= santé :rateau: )


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Si tu le dis


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

On s'en fout, boivons ! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Sans thé


----------



## Gribok (27 Mars 2005)

Ouais !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Tiens, la Grib' est de retour


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sans thé



C'est mieux sans, ouais :rateau:

Par contre, du café très fort au petit matin, ça s'impose.... :rateau:


----------



## Gribok (27 Mars 2005)




----------



## Gribok (27 Mars 2005)

Faut bien ça pour se débeurrer


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien ça pour se débeurrer



Bien vu


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien ça pour se débeurrer


 Même pas envie


----------



## ginette107 (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? il se passe quoi là-bas ?



Pour ma part, je n'ai fait que la soirée et je la lâche maintenant car demain (ou plutôt toute à l'heure) je me lève pour partir en week end correzien:rateau: 
Résumé :
resto (moyen ) + bar à coktail + pub avec de la vrai guiness (t'aurais du venir !!! cette année on en a trouvé) et là dodo pour moi
Mais suite chez Finn donc je pense que ça va plutôt bien se passer  



   :love: Sinon contente d'avoir vu les gens :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu


banni





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Même pas envie


une petite poire alors ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2005)

J'aime pas l'heure d'été.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2005)

[édith on]


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? il se passe quoi là-bas ?



rien  , bonne nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas l'heure d'été.




roh... t'as reussi a poster, j'ai meme pas fait gaffe, champion....


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Bah c't'ambiance


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2005)

Les photos sont en train d'être mises en ligne... :mouais: Mais l'upload chez Finn, c'est super lent...  :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Whaaaa cool.... :rateau:

Dommage que je n'ai pu viendre....  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Whaaaa cool.... :rateau:
> 
> Dommage que je n'ai pu viendre....  :hein:




 :mouais: 

bon, un petit peu de Kart?......


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> bon, un petit peu de Kart?......



Salaud     :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sont en train d'être mises en ligne... :mouais: Mais l'upload chez Finn, c'est super lent...  :mouais: :sleep:


 
Nules ces photos! Y en a meme pas une avec un WebO a lunettes! 

  

Boivez pas trop


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Salaud     :hein:



 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 



ps: le WebO est de loin le champion MacG du Kart,


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Faut aussi que je m'y mette 

Ça va chier :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Faut aussi que je m'y mette
> 
> Ça va chier :rateau:



entraine toi, WebO a mis la barre tres Ô......


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> entraine toi, WebO a mis la barre tres Ô......



Je sens que ça va être très très chaud fin juillet de Spa...  Paul, si tu lis: je suis prêt...  :love: Gonflé à bloc...     :love: 

Bon... là on fait quoi maintenant? Debout à 8h30? J'ai rien pigé moi... et cette balade... :casse:   

PS: Pim, j'ai trouvé la route... et le mur. :casse: Merci pour le dîner.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... là on fait quoi maintenant? Debout à 8h30? J'ai rien pigé moi... et cette balade... :casse:



'sont fous ces romains  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 'sont fous ces romains  :rateau:



Non, finalement au lieu de se lever tôt ce matin pour faire la balade (au lac de ?...  )...  On est allé la faire cette nuit à 2 heures.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Faut aussi que je m'y mette
> 
> Ça va chier :rateau:




Surtout si tu te désistes :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si tu te désistes :rateau:



Il avait visiblement d'autres activités hier soir... :modo:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

Le Gour de Tazenat la nuit .... mmmmmh :love: 

Vous ferez pas plus sauvage que çà lors d'une AES

Lunaire qu'on vous dit !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il avait visiblement d'autres activités hier soir... :modo:



avec quelle main ? :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> avec quelle main ? :rateau:  :rose:



Pour le flood il utilise les deux mains et aucun autre organe...


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour le flood il utilise les deux mains et aucun autre organe...


 pour hier soir je parierais pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

Guiness ou Birlou bière au p'tit déj ?   

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Guiness ou Birlou bière au p'tit déj ?
> 
> :love:



Va pour le Brilou... :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Va pour le Brilou... :love:



Tu disais quoi chérie déjà ?  :love:

 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais quoi chérie déjà ?  :love:
> 
> :rateau:



La table est prête... j'arriveuhhh.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

C'est malin j'ai envie de bière du coup


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

Stook est dans le train ! 
On a presque fait un remake de l'année dernière avec Mackie


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Stook est dans le train !
> On a presque fait un remake de l'année dernière avec Mackie



Euh, à quelques détails près tout de même... :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

Elle était pas blanche ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle était pas blanche ?



Fallait venir pour les détails.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2005)

Qu'est-ce que je disais ?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ça va être très très chaud fin juillet de Spa...  Paul, si tu lis: je suis prêt...  :love: Gonflé à bloc...     :love:
> 
> Bon... là on fait quoi maintenant? Debout à 8h30? J'ai rien pigé moi... et cette balade... :casse:
> 
> PS: Pim, j'ai trouvé la route... et le mur. :casse: Merci pour le dîner.



héhé, excellente nouvelle mais tu verras, pour les 24H00 de karting de Francorchamps, il faut arriver avec beaucoup d'humilité. 
C'est un très bon début en tous cas.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

Et bien voilà, l'_Æ_S  se termine  
Nous avons vécu ensemble de sacrés bons moments et parfois particulièrement insolites   :rose: entre les portes fermés et les escaliers qui se transforment ... 
Nous n'étions pas nombreux, excepté samedi à la 25ième heure  :love: mais c'était un plaisir de revoir d'anciennes tetes ou d'en découvrir de nouvelles.

Je crois que les photos vont suivre d'ici peu.

Je remercie ceux et celles qui ont fait le déplacement, qu'ils viennent de loin ou d'un peu plus près et ceux qui ont permis à cette ÆS 2.0 d'être une réussite.

Merci également à la météo de s'etre opposée aux prédictions de Météo France :love: 

On vous l'affirme ici : les ÆS forment la jeunesse  (c'est beau comme du Vincmyl mais c'est pas du vincmyl  )


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2005)

vivement les fotales


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, même si j'ai un un gros hématome lundi :rateau:



Rhalala, moi j'en ai plein le dos :rateau: :casse:

Pas facile d'être champion de Kart aussi  :love:


----------



## golf (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ...On vous l'affirme ici : les ÆS forment la jeunesse


Elles permettent aussi de la conserver :rateau:



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rhalala, moi j'en ai plein le dos :rateau: :casse:


Ça, c'est comme le Kiss-Cool, c'est l'effet secondaire de la délégation suisse  :mouais:    :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

Bon on n'a pas trouvé le ronron pour le Mao Style, mais on a retrouvé le Popol Style !  :love:







Désormais on pourra dire que MacG passe partout : même au sommet du Puy-de-Dome (et aussi pas mal dtc  )


Hallucinant ! 
Le patron du Havana Café a comme un air de famille avec Sylko !  :love: (sur la photo au dessus de Stook avec les bananes  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

bon, me voila de retour chez moi apres ce long trajet de train.....
Pim avait raison, par le cevenol c'est tres lent et tres joli mais surtout tres lent...
j'etait content a nimes de retrouver un TGV......

bon, je crois qu'on peut dire qu'on a bien rigoler....
et on a eu un temps super (surtout quand on vois les nuages sur les photos...)
puis la visite des lacs volcaniques de nuit , je crois que je suis pas pres de l'oublier....  


enfin, pour faire court, merci pour votre accueil en Auvergne....
les photos vous en trouverez quelques une en cliquant sur le lien dans ma signature.....

une bise a tous et a toutes et on devrait se revoir a Avignon donc a tres bientot.... 



   


ps: WebO, ça roulait bien.....pas de soucis sur le retour?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

Content d'apprendre que tu sois bien arrivé  

par contre pour les photos   je vois pas le lien auquel tu fais allusion


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Content d'apprendre que tu sois bien arrivé
> 
> par contre pour les photos   je vois pas le lien auquel tu fais allusion



laisse moi 2 minutes, j'avais pas de point wifi dans le train.....


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Content d'apprendre que tu sois bien arrivé
> 
> par contre pour les photos   je vois pas le lien auquel tu fais allusion


 Pareil, j'ai cherché des liens secrets sur toutes les cartes, mais rien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, j'ai cherché des liens secrets sur toutes les cartes, mais rien



stook
Localisation: Dans ton ...

J'ai bien chercher sous Tolkien moi aussi 

Pour le WiFi dans le train ouais faudrait déjà qu'il y ait des prises 220 déjà   (pas tapé pas tapé  :casse: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, j'ai cherché des liens secrets sur toutes les cartes, mais rien



la, par contre, tu m'etonnes car le site en est bourré......


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> la, par contre, tu m'etonnes car le site en est bourré......


 Pas bu


----------



## pim (28 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: Pim, j'ai trouvé la route... et le mur. :casse: Merci pour le dîner.



Merci ! (avec 2 pages de retard sur les posts de tout le monde  :rateau: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

Pim....

bon alors comme promis en voila une premiere mouture:

AES Clermont v2.0


----------



## prerima (28 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pim....
> 
> bon alors comme promis en voila une premiere mouture:
> 
> AES Clermont v2.0




Jolies photos !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Jolies photos !



Merki!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

pourquoi j'arrete pas de les regarder en boucle les photos ?!  :love:   

On est vraiment les plus beaux   Splendide Stook ! S'il te reste des rushs je suis preneur ! Vivement la suite avec WebO également !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'arrete pas de les regarder en boucle les photos ?!  :love:
> 
> On est vraiment les plus beaux   Splendide Stook ! S'il te reste des rushs je suis preneur ! Vivement la suite avec WebO également !



j'ai pas eu le temps de tout regarder, le reste me semble vraiment pas terrible....et beaucoup de doublon....donc je te tiens au courant et puis, tu peux l'enlever de tes signet   
le liens et dans ma signature.....   


ps:il est parti tard le Kart-Man.....


----------



## prerima (28 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps:il est parti tard le Kart-Man.....



Il est parti aux environs de 18h3O.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> jpuis, tu peux l'enlever de tes signet



héhé  





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> ps:il est parti tard le Kart-Man.....



En paul position  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Il est parti aux environs de 18h3O.



il devrait pas tarder alors......
merci...

ps:en paul position.....


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2005)

Je suis enfin à la maison... Ça a bien roulé, sauf entre Saint-Etienne et Lyon... mais rien de bien méchant. 

Merci à tous pour ce week-end prolongé!  Et plus particulièrement à Romu et Marie pour leur accueil, et tout et tout.   

Bon, là je suis un peu cassé...  Je mettrai ma galerie à jour un peu plus tard.

Bonne nuit.

PS: j'ai retrouvé l'araignée juste en quittant Clermont.  Je l'ai virée.


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis enfin à la maison... Ça a bien roulé, sauf entre Saint-Etienne et Lyon... mais rien de bien méchant.
> 
> Merci à tous pour ce week-end prolongé!  Et plus particulièrement à Romu et Marie pour leur accueil, et tout et tout.
> 
> ...



bonne nuit 








    

ps: t'es bien rentre, super.... bon ben la vie reprend son cours......a moi le flood......(roh...j'ai bousillé ma super moyenne....)


----------



## prerima (28 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: j'ai retrouvé l'araignée juste en quittant Clermont.  Je l'ai virée.




  

Contente de te savoir bien rentré !
bonne nuit ! :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2005)

content de voir que les traditions ne se perdent pas 

mais&#8230; que vois-je ? la télé a changé de place :affraid:


----------



## prerima (29 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mais&#8230; que vois-je ? la télé a changé de place :affraid:



Quel observateur !   

P.S. : Faut venir l'année prochaine ! Réserve ton week-end de Pâques !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mais? que vois-je ? la télé a changé de place :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mais? que vois-je ? la télé a changé de place :affraid:



Ah, tu avais aussi remarqué...  

Je suis en train de mettre ma galerie à jour... 

Et attendant et pour patienter...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Faut venir l'année prochaine ! Réserve ton week-end de Pâques !



tu comptes deplacer ta tele tous les ans.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tu avais aussi remarqué...
> 
> Je suis en train de mettre ma galerie à jour...
> 
> Et attendant et pour patienter...



je te croyais couché dans ton lit-voiture.....
super ta video....j'en ris encore.......


----------



## prerima (29 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu comptes deplacer ta tele tous les ans.......




Oui !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Oui !



bon, dommage, faudra que je revienne alors.......


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2005)

Qui a récupéré la bannière ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Qui a récupéré la bannière ?



Je l'ai plantée au sommet du Puy de Dôme.  

Ah, fallait pas?  Enfin, on rigole, mais là-haut, on nous a demandé pourquoi on manifestait...


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2005)

ça avait l'air grave !  mais vous n'étiez pas si nombreux ?
donc c'est toi qui l'a ?

si je regarde bien, la prochaine, c'est Montpellier : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=91702

comment vous vous débrouillez pour la faire parvenir là bas ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça avait l'air grave !  mais vous n'étiez pas si nombreux ?
> donc c'est toi qui l'a ?



Faut que je vide ma valise, à moins de l'avoir oubliée sur une lugubre aire d'autoroute.    :love: 

Sinon, il est bien clair que la bannière ne pourra être à chaque AES: c'est une question géographique évidente, sans parler des futures rencontres aux dates très proches.


----------



## Anonyme. (29 Mars 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> comment vous vous débrouillez pour la faire parvenir là bas ?



par bateau pardi


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis enfin à la maison... Ça a bien roulé, sauf entre Saint-Etienne et Lyon... mais rien de bien méchant.


 
Tu as pris le même parcours bucolique que nous avions pris avec la Sylkomobile, l'an dernier.


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je vide ma valise, à moins de l'avoir oubliée sur une lugubre air d'autoroute.   :love:
> 
> Sinon, il est bien clair que la bannière ne pourra être à chaque AES: c'est une question géographique évidente, sans parler des futures rencontres aux dates très proches.


 
Pourquoi ne pas l'avoir passé à Stook. Il me semble que c'était l'initiateur de l'AES de Montpellier, non? :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pris le même parcours bucolique que nous avions pris avec la Sylkomobile, l'an dernier.



Sans GPS et de nuit: non je ne m'y suis pas risqué.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas l'avoir passé à Stook. Il me semble que c'était l'initiateur de l'AES de Montpellier, non? :hein:




mouais, j'y avais meme pas pensé a la banniere......
de toute facon on compte sur toi WebO pour nous l'amener a Avignon.......
car comme tu disais elle peut pas etre partout, donc quelle soit là ou il faut......


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, j'y avais meme pas pensé a la banniere......



Connaissant la cheffe de gare de la gare de Clermont (Sylko s'en souvient encore  ), elle ne t'aurait pas laissé monter dans le train avec un tel objet.  



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon on compte sur toi WebO pour nous l'amener a Avignon.......
> car comme tu disais elle peut pas etre partout, donc quelle soit là ou il faut......



Elle sera à Avignon: cela ne fait aucun doute. 

PS: ma galerie est à jour. J'ai rajouté et retouché une ou deux photos.


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2005)

On ne va pas en faire tout un cake de cette banderole. 

Au cas ou, mon copain peut en refaire une nouvelle en 10 minutes.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> content de voir que les traditions ne se perdent pas
> 
> mais? que vois-je ? la télé a changé de place :affraid:



Ca me rassure, je suis pas le seul 

L'année prochaine, elle va finir aux toilettes  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: ma galerie est à jour. J'ai rajouté et retouché une ou deux photos.



super, tu as bien mitraillé......


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, tu as bien mitraillé......


 J'aime bien les photocopies aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les photocopies aussi




qu'est ce que tu veux, une a.e.s. volcanique de nuit ça donne ca......, 


ps:attention aux crapauds...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les photocopies aussi



Fallait le voir pour le croire...   :love: 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> L'année prochaine, elle va finir aux toilettes  :hein:



 En 16/9... Ouah... :love:


----------



## Mblues (30 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai failli être avec vous ce week-end à Clermont. Malheureusement j'ai dû monter à la capitale pour bizness et je ne suis rentrée que cette nuit. Les giboulées parisiennes ne valent pas les auvergnates. J'espère pouvoir être de la prochaine rencontre. Mais c'est dur d'être travailleurs nomades!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

Mblues a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est dur d'être travailleurs nomades!!!!!!!



et a qui le dis tu......

dommage mais ce n'est que partie remise......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

Mblues a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pouvoir être de la prochaine rencontre.



Réserve déjà ton week end de Pâques de l'année prochaine. Idem pour les autres : inscrivez cette date dans votre calendrier comme étant bloquée d'ores et déjà


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les photocopies aussi


 :affraid: t'as pas un peu passé l'age de t'asseoir dessus ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Réserve déjà ton week end de Pâques de l'année prochaine. Idem pour les autres : inscrivez cette date dans votre calendrier comme étant bloquée d'ores et déjà



C'est quand Pâques 2006?  Non, parce que à ce train, ils vont nous mettre Pâques le 2 janvier.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

[avis de recherche]

Qui n'a perdu/oublié  un objet qui permet de ne pas être mouillé ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2005)

Un verre ?


----------



## quetzalk (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [avis de recherche]
> 
> Qui n'a perdu/oublié  un objet qui permet de ne pas être mouillé ?



ouahh... ça a été super-chaud cette année l'AES...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [avis de recherche]
> 
> Qui n'a perdu/oublié  un objet qui permet de ne pas être mouillé ?




moi, n'est rien oublié.........
mais le Kway on l'a pris un peu pour rien finalement....
si l'année prochaine il fait le meme tremps j'en suis......


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [avis de recherche]
> 
> Qui n'a perdu/oublié  un objet qui permet de ne pas être mouillé ?


 Vas t'en racheter une boite


----------



## prerima (30 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vas t'en racheter une boite


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

>


  Mad'moiselle


----------



## prerima (30 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mad'moiselle



Bonsoir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vas t'en racheter une boite



une boite de parapluie ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> une boite de parapluie ?  :mouais:



Salut Mackie.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> une boite de parapluie ?  :mouais:



Oui, par 10


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Salut Mackie.



 :hein: 




 :hein: 


Mackie, sort de là    :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vérification faite, il y a eu erreur sur la personne.


----------



## prerima (30 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vérification faite, il y a eu erreur sur la personne.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

>


 Il te reste de la Guinness ?


----------



## prerima (30 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste de la Guinness ?




Bien sûr, des litres !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, des litres !


 C'est ça d'aller se balader jour et nuit, ça laisse peux de temps pour l'apéro 

'Reste de la poire aussi ? :rose:


----------



## prerima (30 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça d'aller se balader jour et nuit, ça laisse peux de temps pour l'apéro
> 
> 'Reste de la poire aussi ? :rose:



Il ne reste plus de poire !
Par contre, il reste du rhum, de la vodka, de l'alcool de litchi, de pommes et de noix de coco ! :love::casse:


----------



## quetzalk (30 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus de poire !
> Par contre, il reste du rhum, de la vodka, de l'alcool de litchi, de pommes et de noix de coco ! :love::casse:



...et des trucs pour pas se mouiller     

bon s'il reste tout ça à boire ça veut dire qu'une AES-update s'impose pour vous aider à vider les frigos  :love: ?

B.


----------



## prerima (30 Mars 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...et des trucs pour pas se mouiller
> 
> bon s'il reste tout ça à boire ça veut dire qu'une AES-update s'impose pour vous aider à vider les frigos  :love: ?
> 
> B.



Tu passes quand tu veux !


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> une boite de parapluie ?  :mouais:



je sais, je me souviens tout a coup...c'est le parapluie qui etait couché dans l'entree....
il est a la A...., la copine de Pim.....elle l'a posé là en entrant samedi......

donc voila.... 


ps: l'oeil du lynx mais la memoire a retardement.....


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Je croyais qu'il avait fait beau


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'il avait fait beau



Gnagnagna... c'est qui qui avait oublié aussi quelque-chose l'année dernière, chez Finn?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

J'ai rien oublié 
On m'avait emprunté mes sous-vêtements :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'il avait fait beau



mieux vaut prevenir que......

enfin, il a fait bô on te dis......!!!


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

yes, un flood ouvert   :rateau: 

Golf fait  quelque chose !










-----------------

Lourd moi jamais


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> yes, un flood ouvert   :rateau:



arrete, deja qu'au bar, ça devient compliqué......


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> yes, un flood ouvert   :rateau:
> 
> Golf fait  quelque chose !
> 
> ...


 une petite partie ?


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> arrete, deja qu'au bar, ça devient compliqué......


 oui, mais ici y'a pas robertav


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une petite partie ?




entre le grug et moi, on te floode ça avant que tu es eu le temps de reagir.....


ps: et ce parapluie alors....?


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> entre le grug et moi, on te floode ça avant que tu es eu le temps de reagir.....
> 
> 
> ps: et ce parapluie alors....?


 attention, tu t'adresses au roi de l'Ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Si vous me cherchez, je suis au Bar


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> attention, tu t'adresses au roi de l'Ultraflood



oui, je sais mais je le defie......  


ps:c'est fou cette histoire de parapluie puis je sais pas comment la contacter cette A. ...


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Finn, lundi soir, il va falloir regarder M6


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps:c'est fou cette histoire de parapluie puis je sais pas comment la contacter cette A. ...



Par messagerie privée. Soit elle, ou soit Pim.


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par messagerie privée. Soit elle, ou soit Pim.



merci, je ne me souvenais plus de son pseudo......merci , quand a Pim, j'attend qu'il se connecte au chat.....

ps: kart-man, on-tour.....tu vas t'en remettre de tes tours de circuit, champion.....


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci, je ne me souvenais plus de son pseudo......merci , quand a Pim, j'attend qu'il se connecte au chat.....
> 
> ps: kart-man, on-tour.....tu vas t'en remettre de tes tours de circuit.....


 69 ça aurait été plus facile à retenir


----------



## prerima (1 Avril 2005)

Global !
 WebO !
 Stook !
 Grug


----------



## golf (1 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Golf fait  quelque chose !


----------



## pim (1 Avril 2005)

Le parapluie d'Ange_63, il est cassé, en plus !

L'histoire ne dit pas _comment_ elle l'a cassé, vu que l'on est arrivé _ensemble_ avec le parapluie _déjà cassé_, et qu'elle est repartie _la première_ sans le parapluie  :rateau: et sans moi :rateau:

Enfin, en tout cas, la seule chose qui est sûre et certaine, c'est qu'il ne pleuvait pas _avant_ sinon nous aurions été mouillé vu que le parapluie est cassé, ni _après_ car alors elle ne l'aurait pas oublié ! Temps pis pour les mauvaises langues qui ont relevé qu'il pleuvait à Clermont ! Le temps fut même exceptionnel pour (la fin d') une semaine sainte !


----------



## ange_63 (1 Avril 2005)

Je crois qu'on parle de mon parapluie par ici!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on parle de mon parapluie par ici!!!!


 Finnnnnnnnnnn :hosto:


----------



## pim (2 Avril 2005)

Le monsieur du forum a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ange_63



 :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2005)

Tiens, il existe même un site à propos du circuit où j'ai fait mes débuts en karting.


----------



## pim (2 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il existe même un site à propos du circuit où j'ai fait mes débuts en karting.



En parlant de ça... J'avais gardé les feuilles des temps   

Voici les scores établis au kart dimanche dernier !

*1ère séance*, la séance d'essais (pour établir la pôle position, bien-sûr   )

Le classement au Meilleur Tour :

1 - WebO - 1'15"060 soit 51,8 km/h
2 - F - 1'15"298
3 - R - 1'18"598
4 - Finn_Atlas - 1'21"179
5 - Prerima - 1'21"319
6 - Stook - 1'21"397
7 - pim - 1'29"280 soit 43,5 km/h

Si on fait la moyenne sur l'ensemble des tours effectués en 10 minutes environ, le classement n'est que très peu chamboulé. WebO distance un peu plus ses poursuivants, et Prerima prends l'avantage sur Finn_Atlas :

1 - WebO - 1'17"08 soit 50,4 km/h
3 - R - 1'21"65
2 - F - 1'27"76
4 - Prerima - 1'27"28
5 - Finn_Atlas - 1'31"11
6 - Stook - 1'32"85
7 - pim - 1'35"68 soit 40,6 km/h

*2ème séance*, départ dans l'ordre inverse du classement "meilleur tour" précédant, pour obliger les meilleurs à doubler, et ainsi corser un peu le jeu 

Le classement par Meilleur Tour, où l'on voit que quelques pilotes ont retroussé leurs manches ! Et les trois derniers sont dans un mouchoir de poche...

1 - F. - 1'09"437 soit 56,0 km/h
2 - WebOlivier - 1'12"241
3 - Finn_Atlas - 1'13"202
4 - R. - 1'14"780
5 - Stook - 1'17"196
6 - pim - 1'17"276
7 - Prerima - 1'17"656 soit 50,1 km/h

Le classement par Meilleure Moyenne au tour, où on remarqueras la parfaite régularité du résultat de WebO, alors que tous les autres pilotes ont mis un 10.4 dans leur moteur, pour parler à mots couverts :

1 - F. - 1'11"34 soit 54,5 km/h
2 - Finn_Atlas - 1'17"31
3 - WebO - 1'17"80
4 - R - 1'18"98
5 - Prerima - 1'20"65
6 - pim - 1'21"69
7 - Stook - 1'26"53 soit 44,9 km/h

Pour info, le circuit fait 1080 mètres, cela nous fait du 15,6 m/s ou 56,0 km/h de moyenne pour le meilleur ! 

Sinon, j'ai trouvé le ron-ron ! C'est le bruit des moteurs des karts sur la ligne de départ !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

merci Pim, ce qui prouve que le Stook il est pas pressé.........


----------



## pim (3 Avril 2005)

On se tiens dans un mouchoir de poche... (ça va pas trop à l'étroit ?  :rateau: )

Et puis au 2ème tour j'étais pressé, vu que je suis partis en pole position avec une meute de poursuivant prêt à tout pour me grignoter le pare-choc  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------

